# Long 360 shifting pattern



## John Wayne (4 mo ago)

Picked up a Long 360 last night for the place. I had a heck of time getting it on the trailer because the tranny shift pattern is a mystery to me. Anybody have a tranny gear schematic? I appreciate it.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy JW, welcome to the forum.

I copied the following from an ancient TF post: 

*"How about one stick with two shift patterns. The top pattern is low range, 1,2,3 and r1 while the bottom range is 4,5,6 and r2. To change ranges you place the shifter in the center of the pattern and move it up or down depending on where you are and where you want to go, just the same motion as you would use to change gears. If you scrape the dirt of the transmission cover you'll see the shift pattern you have to follow. If you pull the shifter up (towards the wheel), and try to change gears, you take a chance of locking the trans in two gears."*


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your tractor can have either a 6 speed tranny or an 8 speed. The shift pattern should be illustrated on the transmission cover.


----------

